# I heard Classical Music of Chartreux monks in France?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i heard this salve regina(on YouTube) conducted by *chartreux monks *on YouTube, please tell me more , is this a joke did chartreux monks brewed music too...

Since i have bought two bottles of chartreuse so the pleasure can last a bit longer and the bottle are fairly small even if it's a strong liquor.

Im not touching it until i get pleasant cd orderings i have like five cd order already so... it's gonna wait.Im not a alcoholic i rarely drink, wont ''chugg'' the all bottle in one night. two glasses , half a shooter mixing whit water some ice cubes and voila! nothing more if i want to go extreme 2 full shooters
same processus nothing more.

*But let's stick to classical, chartreuse if fairly new according to wikipedia it was first brew in renaissance in 1609 so will guess it's associated whit french renaissance movement perhaps...
any classical composer did mention this liquor in his memoire?*

:tiphat:

p.s it's the last time i mention this liquor here on TC but hearing this glorious salve regina puzzle me a bit


----------

